# صعيدي يابوي على حق صعيدي وأقول الحق



## ماران آثا (28 مايو 2009)

[youtube]mISHFvq_WVA[/youtube]​


----------



## abokaf2020 (31 مايو 2009)

شكرا


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مايو 2009)

هما دول الصعايده ولا بلاش
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا باشا
علي الكليب​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

جميله 

شكرا ليكى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

